# Totally in love! Why oh why can't I say no?



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

:greenyay: So my hubby says "Let's just go look at the bettas today" ...and it doesn't take much convincing (I actually just minutes before denied a trip to the grocery store because my feet hurt, but the pet shop is always a standard "go", lol). We are looking at their new betta stock, and then I meet this guy.... I just HAD to have him. Luckily I have a loving husband who recognizes my love for these little guys (I think I have begun a good start on bringing him to the dark side :bluelaugh:, muhahaha). We haven't named him yet and I am still getting his tank together, but I just had to post!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

wow!
Hes BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I like his top fin  I would name it Swan, Misty, Floon, or Tonka :3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, geez, another stunning fish... One of my dream fish, no less! Grr! Lucky you!


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my. He's beautiful. Good job!


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

TY guys!!! I love him so much!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, he's beautiful!


----------



## marauder (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, amazing fish! That top fin is very unique.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Handsome! I would call him Shark  He has got the attitude lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is soo pretty is he a HM or DT? i would totally breed him x33


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

Thx guys! I totally love his top fin, that's one of the things that caught my eye! I am not sure what his tail type is, I was going to ask. The cup said he was a delta, but I wasn't sure. The funny thing is, I totally thought about Shark as his name! We decided on Ninja because it totally suits his attitude (and his tank too, hehe).


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

aww i got a black HM male a few months back, and he looked just like Ninja for the first weeks!


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> aww i got a black HM male a few months back, and he looked just like Ninja for the first weeks!


Woohoo! They are brothers from different mothers


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

wow his top fin! that's a unique little critter.

ninja is perfect! haha.


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

hmckin20 said:


> wow his top fin! that's a unique little critter.
> 
> ninja is perfect! haha.


Hehe TY!!!!

Here are some pics of him as he is now settled. He has this metallic blue that shows when the light hits him just right, I love it!


----------



## cgchad (Aug 4, 2011)

I always love the black one's. They are so hard to find locally though.
Beautiful fish!


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

cgchad said:


> I always love the black one's. They are so hard to find locally though.
> Beautiful fish!


TY! And they are hard to find... I have never seen a black one where my hubby & I live - I saw him far up on the shelf - which was white - so he stood out immediately. As soon as I picked up his cup I said "OMG he is mine!"


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful!! Some name ideas: Cinder, Ashes, Coal, Storm, Smokey.


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

pinkcupid765 said:


> Beautiful!! Some name ideas: Cinder, Ashes, Coal, Storm, Smokey.


TY!!! We ended up going with Ninja because he is always sneaking around his tank, hehe! But your names would have been a good fit too! I will have to remember them for my next black one! (muhahaha!)


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW, he's beautiful.


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> WOW, he's beautiful.


TY! We just love him!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i luv pure blacks and white i don't know why though =] he so beautiful, love the top fin. i never see betta's in stores like that.


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> i luv pure blacks and white i don't know why though =] he so beautiful, love the top fin. i never see betta's in stores like that.


I love his fin too!!! I don't see the black ones a lot at all - but I will say we do seem to have a higher number of unusually pretty ones out here


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous the black Bettas are really Beautiful, and that top in is really unique! He is big time handsome!


----------

